# Fading Kitten?????



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

My current litter are coming up to 3 weeks old. I have been weighing them every day and all has been going fine.
Yesterday i didnt weigh them as I was very poorly myself with a sickness bug and could not get out of bed!

However, after weighing them today one of the kittens seems to have lost 10g. She seems fine in herself and I will give her some replacer milk as well just in case. But if her weight is not going up over the next 48 hours then i will take her to the vet.
I have read it could be a timing thing (i.e. she was weighed after a feed one day and before a feed the next day). But 10g seems quite significant to me when thats the average daily weight gain.

Could this be an early warning sign of fading kitten syndrome?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I would definitely start topping her up and get her to a vet as soon as you can for antibs, just incase. You have nothing to lose. If she hasn't put on by tomorrow with you topping her up, I would get her to a vet, or get some synulox drops as soon as you can.

Technically there is no such thing as fading kitten syndrome. I have been to several seminars where that has been stated, its a catch all phrase for kittens dying in the early stages of life, but there is always a reason be that environmental, viral or genetic.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i would agree with the above, hope the kit is ok


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Can only agree with the above on this


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Well i did her 10ml of milk and she drank 7ml - so im really pleased. She is now snuggled up with mum like a contented "fat bellied pig" while the others are feeding!
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

That was an excellent drink, fingers crossed!


----------



## missdaisy (Dec 13, 2008)

I hope your little one picks up. What a worry such small babies must be.


----------



## Percysdad (Dec 14, 2008)

How are things today with the little one?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

well the little one has put a bit of weight on today but the others have lost weight - so i have a vets appointment for 12.30 today.
i have checked mums milk and she seems to be producing it so i think its best i get them all checked over


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I think you are safer getting them checked.

Fingers crossed for you hun xxx
keep us posted xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed they are all ok, let us know what the vets says,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey z,good luck at the vets if you do decide to take her,although at this early age not sure a lot can be done without kitty doing it for themselves,which if she/he's taking that much drink sounds like they are,he/she probably needs topping and your doing that so hopefully with a bit of xtra help they'll be fine and probably out do the rest soon enough,fairly sure from what you've said if that kitty was gonna fade,you'd be posting very different,if they seem fine on all other levels except weight wise,hopefully will come good,this as always is just my opinion but do let us know how you both go


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

It could be a change in Mums milk if the one you have been topping up has put on, but now the others have lost, rather than something viral. Better safe than sorry though. Good luck at the vets.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Just been catching up. I have my fingers crossed all goes well at the vets xx


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Right vets said she is not producing enough milk so am having to feed them as well 3 times a day. So far so good - using the syringe is better than the bottle as they take it better and quicker without losing interest! And mum seems happy. 
So will only have to do it for another 2-3 weeks so not so bad really.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great news Z,at least now you know what it is and can deal,their are homeopathic remedies that can help with this for the future tooYou'll get them their hun


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Great news Z,at least now you know what it is and can deal,their are homeopathic remedies that can help with this for the future tooYou'll get them their hun


i just checked in my homeo book:
Lac Caninum - For when the milk flow starts out fine but then diminishes too soon and too rapidly.

But how do i know what potency / strength to order?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i just had a look on the dorwest site. Urtica Urens 30C - 100 pillules-Dorwest Herbs Ltd might be worth a try, xx


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks hun - im a little confused by all the dosages - think i will talk to a homeopath tomorrow xx


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Update..............

I have only fed the babies once so far today (this morning at 6am) and i decided to weigh them first to see how they have done all day on their own with mum feeding them. And they have all put on at least 10g.
Mums milk glands seem to be bigger today too which hopefully means she has more milk.
She keeps moving the babies to the radiator and today i just left her to it rather than putting them back in the box - maybe that helps to settle her - i dunno, would have that an effect on her milk production if she didnt feel completely settled as to where babies are?

Obviously i will be keeping a close eye and weighing them more than once a day over the next few days to monitor it - and the moment it starts to fall i will step in again. Do you think this is a good idea?

Also - do you think it would be wise to wean these kittens earlier than normal due to the circumstances?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

thats great news, you could try them with some cimicat or similar mixed with baby rice, ive given this as early as three weeks in the past if mom has struggled abit.

they think your poisoning them at first but eventually they should lick it off your finger, once they get the taste they love it.

hope they continue to thrive xx


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Update..............
> 
> I have only fed the babies once so far today (this morning at 6am) and i decided to weigh them first to see how they have done all day on their own with mum feeding them. And they have all put on at least 10g.
> Mums milk glands seem to be bigger today too which hopefully means she has more milk.
> ...


Ive a spare heat mat if you want me to pop it in the post next day i will do mum might find it better in her box I would be lost with out them

let me know


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> thats great news, you could try them with some cimicat or similar mixed with baby rice, ive given this as early as three weeks in the past if mom has struggled abit.
> 
> they think your poisoning them at first but eventually they should lick it off your finger, once they get the taste they love it.
> 
> hope they continue to thrive xx


I have RC kitten milk - i assume this is the same??
What am i looking for when i buy baby rice?? (sorry i have not had human babies yet LOL). Do I give it on a plate like when weaning normally??


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Tasha said:


> Ive a spare heat mat if you want me to pop it in the post next day i will do mum might find it better in her box I would be lost with out them
> 
> let me know


I Tash

She already has a heat mat - but the radiator is on full LOL


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> I have RC kitten milk - i assume this is the same??
> What am i looking for when i buy baby rice?? (sorry i have not had human babies yet LOL). Do I give it on a plate like when weaning normally??


Just regular cow and gate or heinz baby rice, its in the baby section of the supermarket. Rc milk will bw fine

i just mix it with the milk and give it to them off my finger, it usually takes them a week or more to lap of the plate when weaning that young, it gives me a sore finger but well worth it


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

So glad things are going good I have been keeping my fingers crossed for you xx Sounds like you have it under control tho!! xx


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks guys - u have all been really great and supportive!! xx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

So pleased that the bubbas are starting to thrive now - lets hope they continue to make good progress. Sending lots of encouraging purrs.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Rraa said:


> So pleased that the bubbas are starting to thrive now - lets hope they continue to make good progress. Sending lots of encouraging purrs.


Thank you hunni xxx


----------

